# What's the name of this famous opera song, please?



## Rpaterson (Sep 20, 2020)

I am needing to know the name of the song on which this short musical parody is based.






Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't think it's from an opera. I think it's an Italian song called "Funiculì funiculà".


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

delete .. wrong thread


----------



## Rpaterson (Sep 20, 2020)

Hahahaha! You are right, consuono! Thank you very much!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Rpaterson said:


> Hahahaha! You are right, consuono! Thank you very much!


No problem...I know how maddening "where have I heard that before??" can be. :lol:


----------

